# Anonymous kündigt Attacken auf iranische Websites an



## Newsfeed (30 April 2011)

Die Hackergruppe Anonymous will in Kürze DoS-Attacken auf iranische Websites starten, um sich für die Rechte der iranischen Bevölkerung stark zu machen. Schon vor dem offiziellen Beginn der Aktion sollen Websites verändert worden sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

